# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Anthelia

## Gil Miguel

_Anthelia spp._

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Azul, castanho e creme

Dieta: Planktivoros

AGressividade: baixa 

Dificuldade: Média / alta

Iluminação : Média a forte

Corrente: média a forte

Notas Gerais: Coral de manutenção mais dificil que os restantes pertencentes á sua familia, dada a sua fragilidade.

Parametros de água : (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Pacifico / Indico

----------

